# 2012 eco mt. bought on 29Nov2012. 1,500 miles. changed oil two days ago. Filter+Mobil



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. Every one.

Please help.

2012 eco mt. bought on 29Nov2012. 1,500 miles. changed oil two days ago. Filter+Mobil 1 5w-30 synthetic. Today I have check engine light on.:angry: The code is P0171.

What the possible cause? If I take the car to the dealer, could I take it to the dealer near my home, not the one I bought the car from? Also while I leave my car there, could I get a loan car?

Thanks for the help.

Dan


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Your car is running lean. 

Bring it to the dealer (any dealer), sorry for the bad luck but it's probably a simple fix.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your oil cap and dip stick to ensure they're on tight and, in the case of the oil cap, not cross threaded. We've had reports previously of lean codes when the oil cap and/or dipstick aren't on properly.


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. Everyone:

I do need your advices. This evening I went out and drove the car in a short distance, around 3 miles. The checking engine light went off in the middle of the driving. Before the driving, I closed again the fuel cap and heard one click. (when I added the gas, I always make sure that I turned the cap in and hear one click). I also pushed the oil dip stick firmly down. Even though the stick was firm in the first place.

The things I also have done before then the checking engine light was on:

1. I added gas two days ago. This time the tank was almost empty. I ususlly have the habit to add gas when there are 1/3 of the fule left. But this time I almost emptied the tank. This time I added 10.5g gas. The volume of the fuel tank is 12.5g.

2. After I refilled the gas, I changed the oil and filter two days before the checking engine light went on. I drained the old oil first. Then I took out the oil filter. After that the new filter, then I put back the drain plug, finally I added 4.2 qt. 5w-30 Mobile1 synthetic oil.

My questions are:

1. Since the checking engine light is off. Do I still need to take the car to the dealer?
2. Adding gas when the fuel tank is almost empty triggle the checking engine light?
3. Order of changing oil filter after drain the oil triggles the checking engine light? (Because I watched a Fram video, the guy in the video said you should always take out the filter, than drain the old oil)

Thanks for your help.

Dan


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Assuming your fuel cap was tight, oil dipstick and cap are tight, nothing you did could have triggered the CEL. 

I would take it to the dealer, the code should be stored.


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

2. Adding gas when the fuel tank is almost empty triggle the checking engine light?

I had civic for ten years. when I first got the civic, I once added the fuel when the tank was almost empty. Then I took the civic to the honda dealer. they cleared the checking engine light and told me that I should always add gas when there are 1/3 of the fuel left. I am not sure if this is correct just some excused they gave to me. After that incident, I did my best to add gas when there are at least 1/3 of the fuel are left.

Dan


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

2. Adding gas when the fuel tank is almost empty triggle the checking engine light?

I had civic for ten years. when I first got the civic, I once added the fuel when the tank was almost empty. Then somehow the checking engine light was on.Then I took the civic to the honda dealer. they cleared the checking engine light, changed a new fuel cap and told me that I should always add gas when there are 1/3 of the fuel left. I am not sure if this is correct just some excused they gave to me. After that incident, I did my best to add gas when there are at least 1/3 of the fuel are left.

Dan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nikon1234 said:


> Hi. Everyone:
> 
> I do need your advices. This evening I went out and drove the car in a short distance, around 3 miles. The checking engine light went off in the middle of the driving. Before the driving, I closed again the fuel cap and heard one click. (when I added the gas, I always make sure that I turned the cap in and hear one click). I also pushed the oil dip stick firmly down. Even though the stick was firm in the first place.
> 
> ...


You still had 1.5 to 2.5 gallons left in your tank. Low fuel didn't trigger the CEL. However, if you didn't get the gas cap on tight (mine actually says to turn two clicks) you can get a CEL for fuel system pressure issues. I've run my tank to fumes twice to get a good feel about the distance to empty and needle movement at low fuel levels (tells me when to panic about running out of gas) and not had a CEL. 

Check around here for instructions on how to change the oil in the Cruze without spilling. If I remember correctly they include losening the oil filter, cap, and dip stick before opening the drain plug. This is to avoid burping while draining.

I still suspect you just didn't have something tight. I had a CEL alert one time that came on when gas tank was half empty. The gas cap wasn't tight when I put it back on and it took that long for the system to realize it had a fuel system pressure problem.

If you're still worried, definitely take it in to have the code read.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nikon1234 said:


> Hi. Every one.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ...




Dan,
Did you have a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have this looked into? I would like you to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Dan,
> Did you have a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have this looked into? I would like you to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, it appears the issue was resolved: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...off-do-i-need-go-dealer-reset.html#post161096


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See the link in sciphi's post for more information. Quick summary - it appears the CEL issue has cleared.

Thread closed.


----------

